# Sentencing Scheduled re: Cyclist Assaulted in Vail



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

A 42-year-old Colorado woman was assaulted by a motorist in Vail during the Triple Bypass cycling event in July. The assailant, who has entered guilty pleas to charges of careless driving and assault, will be sentenced in Vail on November 10th at 1:30 pm. Cyclists are encouraged to attend to show the court that attacks on our safety should be dealt with severely. You can read Pam's account of the incident at 

http://www.vaildaily.com/apps/pbcs....TER/107270018/-1/ARCHIVES04&template=printart 

We ask your help in getting the Colorado cycling community to stand up and be counted whenever one of our own is the victim of road rage. Won't you please share this information with your members and encourage those who can to come to the sentencing? Riders are especially encouraged to wear a jersey, carry a helmet, or the like to show our strength.

Please forward this information to other Colorado cyclists. The victim, Pam, is my partner and a devoted cyclist with a heart of gold. This incident has been very upsetting, and we're sure she could use your support! 

The courthouse is at 75 South Frontage Road, Vail CO. The sentencing is at 1:30 pm on Thursday November 10th.


----------



## Tlaloc (May 12, 2005)

*So what happened?*

November 10th has come and gone. What happened?

Tlaloc


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

Tlaloc said:


> November 10th has come and gone. What happened?
> 
> Tlaloc



Pardon the delay. Actually, I had it on the main discussion page too, and put it there but not here. 

He was sentenced to about $900 in fines (the max for a misdemeanor is $999) plus about $120 in restitution (basically co-pays from dr. bills) plus 18 sessions of stress/anger management and a 90-day suspended sentence which will be reinstated if he either doesn't complete the therapy sessions or breaks the law within the year. 

The judge was VERY tempted to give jail time and said so. After a long pause, he suspended the jail sentence. It was really a fascinating hearing. Somewhere I've got a link to the article from the Vail paper.


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

jtolleson said:


> Pardon the delay. Actually, I had it on the main discussion page too, and put it there but not here.
> 
> He was sentenced to about $900 in fines (the max for a misdemeanor is $999) plus about $120 in restitution (basically co-pays from dr. bills) plus 18 sessions of stress/anger management and a 90-day suspended sentence which will be reinstated if he either doesn't complete the therapy sessions or breaks the law within the year.
> 
> The judge was VERY tempted to give jail time and said so. After a long pause, he suspended the jail sentence. It was really a fascinating hearing. Somewhere I've got a link to the article from the Vail paper.



I think it's total BS he didn't get any jail time. An oooohhh 90 days without a liscense. I'd bet he doesn't even take a week off driving. I hope the woman takes him to civil court. How is it he was only charged with the misdemeanor. Worthless DA. Where is the attempted manslaughter charge?


----------



## Squint (Jan 22, 2004)

dfleck said:


> I think it's total BS he didn't get any jail time. An oooohhh 90 days without a liscense. I'd bet he doesn't even take a week off driving. I hope the woman takes him to civil court. How is it he was only charged with the misdemeanor. Worthless DA. Where is the attempted manslaughter charge?


Manslaughter can't be an attempted crime.


----------



## PeatD (Jun 24, 2005)

Squint said:


> Manslaughter can't be an attempted crime.


I guess it'd be silly to charge someone for almost accidentally killing someone. But how about attempted homicide?


----------



## Eyestrain (Oct 6, 2005)

dfleck said:


> An oooohhh 90 days without a liscense. I'd bet he doesn't even take a week off driving.


A suspended sentence has nothing to do with his driving privileges; he will not lose that. A suspended sentence means that, although he has been sentenced to 90 days in jail, he will not actually have to serve that time unless he screws up some other term or condition of his probation. For example, if he fails to take the anger management classes as ordered, he will be brought back before the judge, at which time the 90 day suspended sentence can be imposed upon him and he'll be put in jail at that time.

Eyestrain


----------

